# Karate drop outs



## Deathtrap101 (May 16, 2003)

These are some statistic thingies my sensei was telling me about the other night. Just thought they were interesting and i would share them(as long as I remember correctly.

The highest belt level that the most students drop out from training is black.  Simply  because that was there goal and they feel a black belt may make them invincible and that that is all they need.

The 2nd highest belt level that most students drop out from is green. My sensei had a good explenation for this but I forgot it, im pretty sure it had something to do with how the training changes at green.

The third is brown.  Because here is where some people feel they are right there, just nudging the black belt but can't do it.  They see the things they have to do to get it and go "I can't do that!"

Don't take any of this stuff to seriusly because it's biased by my memory and im not sure if it just applies to my style or if it includes chito-ryu and other styles.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7842


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 9, 2003)

At our kenpo school the belt order is white, yellow, orange, purple, blue, green, brown, red, red-black, black.

The most common in terms of number of people that reach that rank and then drop out is green (they don't make brown).  

The most by percentage (i.e. the rank at which the greatest percentage of people who reach that rank then drop out) is probably black.  

Hey, some people just don't want to teach!

~TT


----------



## Shodan (Jul 9, 2003)

In our school, the ranks go: white, yellow, orange, purple, blue, green, 3 levels of brown and then black.  I heard my instructor say one time that most people quit around purple- they get that far and then figure it is too much to remember past that or something.
  I think what is said about the black belts is true- too many think they reach black and that is it- you know it all!!  Unfortunately, right after getting my black belt is when I got married and moved away from my studio- but I still practice on my own as much as possible and go up to the studio once per month faithfully.
  In our school, my instructor always asks the kids in the kids class what a black belt is and the answer is something I want to pass along here cuz I love it:

  "A black belt is just a white belt who never quits"

  I view my black belt as just the beginning and I hope to never have to quit learning!!  :asian: :karate:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 16, 2003)

At my dojo, the ranks are as follows:  White, Yellow, Orange, three degrees of Green, three degrees of brown, then finally ten degrees of black.

I don't know any of the correct statistics for my dojo, but I see most people drop out at the three degrees of brown belt.  As I said, I don't know the true stats, but that's just what I observe in my dojo. 

:mst: :lurk:


----------



## Mr.karate (Jul 16, 2003)

In my dojo the ranks go white, yellow, orange, green, blue, brown, black. I don't know for sure but the rank I see most people quiting at is actually white because they find it to hard. The next rank I see most people drop out at is orange because in my dojo it takes along time to go from orange to green and lots of people don't have the patience.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 16, 2003)

we lose most around green belt level (just below brown belt for us).


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

At my school I go to we have 2 levels of green to see who will keep training and who will quit. But I have seen lots of nice people come and go. Never let anyone borrow anything of yours if there a white belt. LOL I let  a white belt borrow one of my videos and I have never seen them again. LOL


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

I would say the majority drop at about 1 year point (purple belt, typically).  Next is brown (3rd/2nd gup/kyu).  Sometimes people just can't accept the fact they are almost across the finish line of their goal.....they talk them selves out of believing they can achieve this goal.  

We used  to have our black belts train for about 1 year, and drop..but I changed my curicculum a bit, and now the last 4 have all stayed with it for the last few years.


----------



## gojukylie (Aug 7, 2003)

I believe that around the 4th to 5th kyu rank, the students have had a good look at the style. It is at this point I believe that it makes or breaks them. I have spoken to students that have left at this level and they said it seemed repetitive and pointless. Students that stay on all agree that it is fine tuning time. That is where the first test lies for kyu grades. The people who have the love for the martial arts see things with the glass half full, not half empty and that is why they become black belts. I don't know of many 2nd or 1st kuys that give it away but I do know of a few Shodans. I guess it is the common mistake of thinking that they have done it and something else becomes more important.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2003)

in our system most drop in the first year.  maybe 50% of those that get through the first year drop the next. Of thoses left 30-35% drop befor brown.  After black we seem to lose a few each year do to varried reasons


----------



## deano (Oct 20, 2003)

when i joined karate 5 or 6 months ago
in the same month 12 other people joined
now from that group
only myself and one other guy is left

:wah:


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 20, 2003)

The first time I dropped out of karate it was after about 4 months, I got hurt, and then sick shortly after, I tried to come back but the enthusiasm wasn't there. 
   The second time I dropped out was after about 6-8 months, I was just to tired from school, work, running 2-3 times a week plus lifting weights ( i was in training at the time). 
    I got back into other martial arts and havent stopped since.


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

When I started training at was at the back of a class of 35+ within 1 year I was at the front, not because I was better than the others but because of the drop out rate. 
It was a club just reforming.

Its now been running 7 years and I at the front teaching.

Purple or blue seem to be th favour for drop out at our school for the seniors.


----------



## LadyDragon (Nov 20, 2003)

In my dojo, I'd have to say that the rank at which most people drop in would be purple and brown.  Once they get to purple theyu start to feel a little over whemled by what they still need to do to achieve their black.  And then of course those who reach brown for some odd reason some of them get to a comfort level where they are and just don't want to continue.

I myself am proud to say that I EARNED my rank.  And can't image not continuing to study MA.  Even though I do have a black belt, I'm constantly learning something new.  Whether it be something I picked up from my instructor, or even a new idea given to me by one of my own students.  I know that my journey will never end.  The day I cease to learn is the day I die.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 20, 2003)

White/yellow/orange/green/blue/purple/red/brown/brown-black/red-black/black.

Most of the people where I'm at drop out within the first 3 months and never even make it to yellow.  We've had a couple drop out at purple.

From various conversations I've had with people and ones I've come across, it seems a lot do drop out at the red-black level.


----------



## BushidoUK (Dec 28, 2003)

In my style it goes:
white, yellow, orange, green, blue, purple, brown, brown2, black.

Most of our dropouts are white belts who dont understand the need to learn basics despite all attempts to make this stage interesting. I have found over the years younger people today are a lot less patient and want everything now.

After this we find most people drop out at around brown belt. Although we have lost 4 black belts since the club started in 1991.
(Almost immediately after gaining their dan)

I myself started in 1991 with around 20 beginners, all colleagues and friends, By the time I hit orange there were 2 of us left. When I was green I was the only original student left. 

Now Im a 3rd dan and have just started my own club in the north of the country. I believe that most people were put off by the thought of teaching others. (we were all made to help teach childrens classes as soon as you got green belt.)

Personally i found that as soon as i started teaching my own techniques improved 100%. Breaking down each movement and analysing them for others taught me more about a kick, punch, throw or lock than any amount of being shown.

Patience has its own reward.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never tracked who dropped out when...but most never make it to black, certainly.  Those that do make it to black often quit.  That observation was made and is correct.

Those that stick with it to second dan in my school invariably stay in it.  Those that have gotten that far, I might add, have skills far in excess of what they were as first dans.

Those that quit at black belt are really missing out.

Regards,



Steve


----------



## brothershaw (Jan 18, 2004)

I believe most people look at the black belt ( or its equivalent) at a given school as the bench mark  that they want to reach. After staying with a school for a couple of months they realize how hard and long it will be to get the black belt ( or its equivalent). 
Most quit, the few who do tough it out to black belt may feel that they have given up enough of thier time and life. 

Honestly a large part of martial arts is endless practice, and exertion, people get older and tired, you have to really be dedicated to try and do it for life. 

A good question is how long people keep teaching before they get tired of teaching and quit teaching?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 20, 2004)

> A good question is how long people keep teaching before they get tired of teaching and quit teaching?



Good point.  It gets frustrating when your body fails you.  There are other frustrations, as well....but age does indeed weary, and the years condemn.

Just bought my first bottle of glucosamine.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Eyedoc (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm not sure I have enough experience to comment, but what the heck I will anyway.  It seems that the folks who drop out due to the amount left to learn to get to black are focused on the wrong things.  The belts are really nothing more than bragging rights (don't get me wrong, I want that black belt), but I think that if you are in love with the art itself it becomes something you don't quit.  The belts are just something that come with the territory.  I want to learn as much about the art as possible even if my belt is just J.C. Penny...$3.19 (sorry bad Karate Kid reference).  

As an aside, I am a doctor and see similar statistics in my field with regard to dropouts in school.  Those who take tests just get a grade versus those who study to learn the material.  It gets frustrating to those who are "test takers" because there is never an end to taking the tests.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 15, 2004)

> A good question is how long people keep teaching before they get tired of teaching and quit teaching?



I often ask myslf this same question. It can be tiresome teaching white belts for year after year. It is verry disapointing to teach someone for years , watching them mature, then have them just disapear, for whatever reason.
 The body also get older and recovers a little slower from what once we might not even notice but now it is a nagging sore/bruise/injury. 
 I think good studens who practice , learn, and love the art are what keep a instructor teaching. Students who only learn so they can show off or impress others discourage instuctors. 
 There comes a time (I think) when instructors only want to instruct advanced students or even advanced instructors. In these cases new ground can be explored and the finer points can be worked on more and in depth.

just my thought folks


----------



## gojukylie (Feb 16, 2004)

My brother dropped out when he was younger because he didn't understand the principles behind what he was doing. It was only when he got into his mid 20's that he realised and started training again now loving every minute. I sometimes you just need to mature enough to understand the meaning of it and it seems that case with many juniors.


----------

